# Got a new cage and my rats are in heaven :)



## Jaurefamily13 (Dec 1, 2014)

My cage was a 3 level cage and we got one that doubles the size of our old cage! I need advice on how to keep the fleece liner from being pulled up. They keep removing it lol.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Jaurefamily13 said:


> My cage was a 3 level cage and we got one that doubles the size of our old cage! I need advice on how to keep the fleece liner from being pulled up. They keep removing it lol.


I use binder clips to keep my fleece down


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Jaurefamily13 (Dec 1, 2014)

That is a great idea! Thank you.


----------



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

I have that same cage! Im still trying to get it set up well for my girls, I can get on my phone though and show you how Ive got it for now (my cage is an older version in black)


----------



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Jaurefamily13 (Dec 1, 2014)

I like it! I wished ours was black


----------



## MyHeroHasATail (Sep 29, 2014)

Where did you guys get these cages?


----------



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh btw you will see I have the small doors zip tied we used to have a big group in there when we first got the cage and one figured out how to open them. I'm not sure where mine is from as its old and I didn't buy it


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

On your fleece throws you're using, for safety's sake, I'd go ahead and remove that stitched binding.

If you find the right spot, and cut thru the stitch, and pull in the right direction, you can pull it all off in one loooong piece.

Which is one of the reasons I find it dangerous to leave it on there. We use those throws at the vet's office, and we always remove the binding stitches.

It washes up just fine, and doesn't hurt it at all, to remove that.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

We have our boys in this, with some extra levels. Rattles like mad when they bounce around but holds good. I know you can order them on ebay, we got ours second hand off craigslist.


----------

